# manual for hobby 600



## 89062 (May 12, 2005)

anyone have a hobby 600 manual in english? i've just bought one second hand but the manual's in german. [email protected]


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

How old is your Hobby? The 600 model name goes back to at least the mid-80's and earlier models were very different to current one's.

nobby


----------

